#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "О богатстве ума" - сборник цитат Ламы Оле Нидала

## Издательство Ориенталия

Хорошие цитаты подобны драгоценным камням. Если же речь идет о высказываниях буддийского учителя, то их сборники вполне сравнимы с сокровищницами. Они придают глубокий смысл происходящему в повседневной жизни. Буддийское мировоззрение пробуждает в нас способность лучше управлять своей жизнью и жить с большей радостью. В то же время знание, которое мы при этом приобретаем, делает нас полезными для других. Чем больше мы доверяем собственной Будда-природе, тем легче проявляется в нас богатство ума. Все происходящее начинает естественным образом восприниматься как нечто чистое в своей сути, и тогда раскрывается вневременная истина. 
В этой книге автор предлагает читателям разделить с ним опыт более чем сорока лет медитации.
Лама Оле Нидал — мастер медитации, первый европеец, которого официально признали Ламой традиции Карма Кагью тибетского буддизма. С 1972 года Лама Оле Нидал, следуя пожеланиям своего главного учителя Кармапы XVI, основал более 600 центров буддизма по всему миру. 
Лама Оле Нидал — автор 10 бестселлеров, переведенных на 25 языков и изданных более чем в 40 странах мира.

_Издательство "Эксмо"
Серия "Алмазный путь"
2013 год_

Посмотреть подробную информацию о книге, а также читать начало книги вы можете на нашем сайте www.orientbook.ru

----------

Aion (13.02.2013), Aliona (14.02.2013), А н д р е й (13.02.2013), Александар (13.02.2013), Дифо (13.02.2013)

----------

